# Internet Java Spiel (.jar Datei) auf dem PC ausführen



## Malztrunk (6. Sep 2011)

Hi,
hoffentlich ist das hier das richtige Unterforum (da es sich hier um ein Spiel handelt, habe ich das hier genommen) und falls die Überschrift zu "nichtssagend" ist, entschuldige ich mich dafür.

Zu meinen Problem.

Ich habe vor (bzw. hatte vor) ein Java-Spiel auf meinen Rechner zu laden und von dort aus zu starten. Nach einer Weile hatte ich endlich die Dateien für das Spiel (und was damit verbunden war) mir aus den Seitenquelltext raus gepickt und die einzelnen Dateien (darunter zwei .jar Dateien) heruntergeladen.

Dann hatte ich versucht sie zu starten (cmd, java gestartet und dann die Datei(en) gestartet), doch ich bekam ständig die selbe Fehlermeldung (die werde ich gleich Posten) und weiß nicht weiter.

Ich hatte auch versucht sie mit Java zu verknüpfen (ich hatte schon drauf geachtet, dass ich Java Runtime installiert habe.), die Fehlermeldung war dann zwar genauer, aber trotzdem hilft mir das nicht weiter (Weil ich mich mit Java nicht auskenne.).

*Die Fehlermeldung:  *

(Datei 1, Shared.jar) Ausnahme:



> MissingFieldException[ Das folgende erforderliche Feld fehlt in der Startdatei: <jnlp>]
> at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
> ...



(Datei 1)Startdatei (Ich habe nur den Anfang und das Ende eingefügt, ich glaube mit dem Rest ist nicht viel anzufangen):

META-INF/MANIFEST.MF

jnlp file truncated after 10K

(Meine Vermutung dazu schreibe ich am Ende. Die Datei "Manifest.Mf gibt es.)

(Datei 2, Dogfight.jar) Ausnahme (Selbe Fehlermeldung, ich hatte auch damit gerechnet):



> MissingFieldException[ Das folgende erforderliche Feld fehlt in der Startdatei: <jnlp>]
> at com.sun.javaws.jnl.XMLFormat.parse(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.javaws.jnl.LaunchDescFactory.buildDescriptor(Unknown Source)
> ...



(Datei 2) Startdatei:

com/PK
com/aapeli/PK
com/aapeli/multiplayer/PK
com/aapeli/multiplayer/client/PK
com/aapeli/multiplayer/client/common/PK
com/aapeli/multiplayer/client/common/GUIColors.

(Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, glaube ich)

*Was ich bisher versucht habe:*


 Die Dateien über cmd und dann über Java zu starten
 Die Dateien entpackt (Winrar) und nach Auffälligkeiten oder sonstiges zu achten (mir ist aufgefallen das es eine "Mainfest.mf gibt, das müsste also darauf hinweisen das ich die exe-Datei habe und kein Applet (?). Edit: "Applet sind Java-Dateien die man in der Webseite eingebunden hat" :rtfm: Also ist es doch eine Applet, glaube ich.)
 ich habe Google gefragt ("Google ist dein Freund"...hat trotzdem nichts genutzt :applaus: )
 Ich habe den Pfad und die Fehlermeldung analysiert (Dazu komme ich nochmal in meiner Vermutung).  

*Was ich Vermute:*

Ich vermute (da "Unknown Source" und "com/PK" usw. ), dass das Programm immer noch versucht, seine Dateien vom Online Server zu hohlen bzw. von da zu laden ("com/aapeli/multiplayer/PK").

Ich müsste es also schaffen die Pfade zu ändern, so dass die Pfade nun auf die Dateien auf meinen Rechner hinweisen und nicht mehr auf dem Server von der Seite (ich habe ja schließlich alle nötigen Dateien jetzt).

Oder anderenfalls, müsste ich sie ins Internet stellen und dafür sorgen, dass die Datei sich mit dem Server normale verbindet (auch Änderung der Pfade).

Leider weiß ich nicht wie so was geht (ich kenne mich wirklich nicht mit Java aus geschweige erst mit deren Grundstruktur bahnhof) und ich weiß nicht wie ich die Quelldatei ordnungsgemäß öffnen kann, um so den Pfad abzuändern.

Ich habe es nachher versucht mit Netbeans (7.0) zu öffnen, aber ich habe kläglich versagt (ich habe es noch nicht mal geschafft die Datei ins Auswahl Fenster in der IDE zu bekommen. Ich habe sie zwar ins Programm geladen, aber nicht in die Auswahl bekommen.) 

******************************************************************************************************* 

Ich wollte jetzt daher fragen, ob jemand weiß wie man so etwas macht (bzw. tut) oder ggf. mir dabei etwas behilflich wäre. 

Auf Wunsch, könnte ich auch die Dateien Hochladen. (Die nötigen Dateien besitzen die .jar Dateien in sich, weshalb man diese nochmal entpacken muss. Die .jar Datei fungiert hier sozusagen als exe.)

M.f.G.
Malztunk


----------



## homer65 (6. Sep 2011)

Da steht doch:
Das folgende erforderliche Feld fehlt in der Startdatei: <jnlp>
Wie sieht also die .jnlp Datei aus? Poste doch mal.
Edit:
Kann es sein das du versuchst ein .jar Datei per javaws und nicht per java zu starten?


----------



## tagedieb (6. Sep 2011)

Wie startest du das Program? Wie sieht dein cmd Befehl aus? Hast du den Classpath richtig gesetzt?

Mit welchem executable hast du deine .jar Dateien. Erknuepft? Java, javaw oder javaws? Jnlp ist die konfigdatei für Java Webstart (javaws), aber das ist falsch, da du vermutlich ja keine .jnlp Datei hast.

Wie sieht die MANIFEST.MF Datei aus? Gibt es da einen 'Main' Eintrag? Wenn ja sollte sich das Spiel wie folgt starten lassen:


```
java -cp Shared.jar -jar Dogfight.jar
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2011)

tagedieb hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ja sollte sich das Spiel wie folgt starten lassen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Das geht aber nur, wenn es (auch) eine Applikation ist. Bei einem pplet wirst du damit nichts erreichen.

Um das Applet (das vermute ich erst mal auch) in einem Fenster auf dem Desktop als Applikation starten zu können, ist die Struktur/Code des Applets interessant.
Desweiteren könnte es auch Schwierigkeiten mit zu ladenen Resourcen (Bilder, Sounds etc.) geben.

Wenn du nur .class-Dateien hast, solltest du die Finger von der ganzen Sache lassen, weil du u.U. Urheberrechte verletzt. Du brauchst .java-Dateien, die man editieren und anpassen kann.
Dann sollte die Lösung aus nur relativ wenigen Handgriffen bestehen.


----------



## Malztrunk (6. Sep 2011)

Hallo,
danke für eure Antworten.

"Kann es sein das du versuchst ein .jar Datei per javaws und nicht per java zu starten? "
Nein, ich habe das Programm mit Java gestartet.

"Wie startest du das Program? Wie sieht dein cmd Befehl aus? Hast du den Classpath richtig gesetzt?"
Ich starte es über cmd Befehl und habe es nachher auch mit "öffnen mit..." versucht (ich bin die Java exen durchgegangen).

"...aber das ist falsch, da du vermutlich ja keine .jnlp Datei hast."
Ja das Stimmt, es sind nur 2 .jar Dateien (wie ich schon erwähnte).

"Wie sieht die MANIFEST.MF Datei aus? Gibt es da einen 'Main' Eintrag? Wenn ja sollte sich das Spiel wie folgt starten lassen:"

Das ist ja auch eins meiner Probleme, ich weiß halt eben nicht wie man das Ordnungsgemäß öffnet (siehe ersten Post).
Aber ich habe versucht die Manifest.mf mit Notepad++ zu öffnen, hier das Ergebnis (das ist alles was in der Datei war)
: 

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Created-By: 1.6.0_24 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)
```

Es gibt also keinen Main-Eintrag (?). (ich werde am Ende dieses Beitrages auch nochmal die Dateien posten).

"Desweiteren könnte es auch Schwierigkeiten mit zu ladenen Resourcen (Bilder, Sounds etc.) geben."

Das vermute ich auch, so hat das Programm Schwierigkeiten die nötigen Dateien (Bilder, Sounds usw.) zu öffnen (da der Pfad jetzt ja nicht mehr stimmt).

"Du brauchst .java-Dateien, die man editieren und anpassen kann."

Ja, es handelt sich hier um jar (java) Dateien. Es werden nur .class Dateien sichtbar wenn man das ganze extrahiert (wahlweise mit Winrar).

*Hier der Pfad zu den Dateien* (eurer Explorer müsste automatische versuchen sie zu downloaden):

Dogfight.jar: http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/Dogfight.jar

Wahlweise zweiter Link: http://game22.playforia.net/Dogfight/Dogfight.jar

Shared.jar: http://game20.playforia.net/Shared/Shared.jar

Wahlweise zweiter Link: http://game22.playforia.net/Shared/Shared.jar

Dazu habe ich jetzt auch noch weitere Dateien entdeckt (weitere Sound-Dateien). Auf wunsch kann ich auch den Pfad für die Sound und Bilder Dateien posten (diese werden aber ohne Abänderung vom Pfad nicht sehr viel nutzen, das Programm findet nämlich die Dateien nicht, da der Pfad zu ihnen nicht korrekt ist).

Dogfight.xml:
http://game20.playforia.net/l10n/de_DE/Dogfight.xml

Für den Wahlweisen anderen Link, einfach aus "game20" game22 machen.

Shared.xml:
http://game20.playforia.net/l10n/de_DE/Shared.xml

en.loc:
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/locale/en.loc

Bilder:

germanflag.jpg: 
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/pictures/germanflag.jpg

metalpanel.jpg:
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/pictures/metalpanel.jpg

mdl_page.jpg:
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/pictures/mdl_page.jpg

randomflag.jpg:
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/pictures/randomflag.jpg

royalairforcesflag.jpg:
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/pictures/royalairforcesflag.jpg

sky3b.jpg:
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/pictures/sky3b.jpg

woodpanel.jpg:
http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/pictures/woodpanel.jpg

bigtext.gif:
http://game20.playforia.net/Shared/picture/bigtext.gif

appletloader_playforia.gif:
http://game20.playforia.net/appletloader_playforia.gif

Edit, Sounddateien:

M16.au : http://game20.playforia.net/Dogfight/sounds/m16.au

So, ich habe jetzt mal kurz alle Dateien gepostet die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe (müssten eigentlich alle sein).

Hoffentlich hilft das weiter.

M.f.G.
Malztrunk


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2011)

Malztrunk hat gesagt.:


> Ja, es handelt sich hier um jar (java) Dateien. Es werden nur .class Dateien sichtbar wenn man das ganze extrahiert (wahlweise mit Winrar).


.jar-Dateien sind Java Archive, in denen fertige Bytecode-Dateien (.class) gesammelt und strukturiert werden.
Mit .java-Dateien meine ich die Quellcode-Dateien, die man editieren und zu .class-Dateien kompilieren kann. Und diese hast du offenbar nicht.
Das würde bedeuten, dass man die .class-Dateien dekompilieren müsste, um an den Quellcode des Programmes zu gelangen.
Das ist mit dem richtigen Tool zwar kein Problem, verletzt aber möglicherweise die Urheberrechte des Programmierers.
Daher ist davon ohne Einverständnis des Urhebers abzuraten, die Dateien zu verändern.


----------



## Firephoenix (7. Sep 2011)

Ist es auch,
es handelt sich vermutlich um dieses Spiel bei playforia:

Fighter - Hebe ab in einem Flugzeug deiner Wahl und dominiere die Lüfte! - Spiele - Playforia - Freie Onlinespiele

und schon die Dateien oben im Thread verstoßen gegen deren Nutzungsbedingungen:



> [...]Folgendes wertet Playforia ohne Einschränkung als Vergehen gegen diese Nutzungsbedingungen und/oder gegen die Dienstleistungen (der Benutzer sollte sie auch nicht tolerieren):
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht gerade vorstellen, dass die Anfrage in dem Thread daher legal ist 
Gruß


----------



## Malztrunk (7. Sep 2011)

Hi,
ich werde dann halt eben einfach mal den Support fragen (fragen kostet ja nichts)

"Ich kann mir nicht gerade vorstellen, dass die Anfrage in dem Thread daher legal ist "

Blödsinn, fragen darf man, dagegen gibt es kein Gesetz (schon von jemanden gehört der wegen Fragen stellen in Deutschland verhaftet wurde?)...wenn du die Dateien meinst dann passt das schon eher:bae:.

Ich werde dann demnächst hier die Antwort des Support schreiben, falls diese negative (gegen meinen Versuch) ausfällt, dann kann man das Thema als "erledigt" festlegen


----------

